# Cannondale Händler gesucht!



## Jockelmatz (28. März 2008)

Hallo Leuts,
vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen - ich möchte mir ein Cannondale Rush (eigentlich) lieber bei einem örtlichen Händler kaufen, falls mal was auf Garantie zu erledigen ist. Bin nicht der ganz grosse Schrauber und hatte bisher noch kein CD. 

Kann jemand einen Händler im Raum *Hamburg/Bremen/Hannover *und umzu mit ordentlicher Werkstatt empfehlen? 
Bin für jeden Tip dankbar!!

Gruss
Axel


----------



## maxihb (28. März 2008)

du kannst du Suchfunktion hier sicher selbst bedienen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cromags (28. März 2008)

Hallo Jockelmatz !!!

Ich glaube das Zweiradsport Meine in Bispingen jetzt auch Cannondale macht...musst du mal gucken !!!

Greez


----------



## Hegi (28. März 2008)

www.rad-spass.de in Hamburg Duvenstedt! mit klasse Werkstatt!


----------



## Jockelmatz (28. März 2008)

maxihb schrieb:


> du kannst du Suchfunktion hier sicher selbst bedienen...




Jau, Maxi - dieses Händlerverzeichnis ist fürn A...  
Bei Stadler in Bremen war ich z.B. gestern, in der Riesenhalle stand nicht ein CD, und auf meine Frage danach wusste niemand etwas zu sagen...
Der letzte Laden!
Deshalb frage ich lieber mal hier gezielt nach Tips für Norddeutschland.

Gruss
Axel


----------



## harald_legner (28. März 2008)

Bei diesen beiden Händlern in HH bekommst du sicher ein Cannondale:
http://www.storm-cycles.com/deutsch/cannondale/scalpel3000.html
http://msp-bikes.de/final/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=2


----------



## Oliver Linberg (28. März 2008)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Hallo Leuts,
> vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen - ich möchte mir ein Cannondale Rush (eigentlich) lieber bei einem örtlichen Händler kaufen, falls mal was auf Garantie zu erledigen ist. Bin nicht der ganz grosse Schrauber und hatte bisher noch kein CD.
> 
> Kann jemand einen Händler im Raum *Hamburg/Bremen/Hannover *und umzu mit ordentlicher Werkstatt empfehlen?
> ...



Moin, hast du auch die neue BSN gelsesen??? Ein geiles Bike top Linienführung und auf Wesentliche beschränkt. Besonders schön in Alu gebürstet


----------



## stadtguerillero (29. März 2008)

Hallo!
Ich empfehle Dir das Zweiradzentrum in Oldenburg am Bahnhof (2x).
Haupteingangseite in der Fahrradstation ist die Werkstatt.
ZOB-Seite ist der Verkauf. Da kannst zum schauen hingehen.
Bei Fragen zur Technik und Reparatur gehst aber in die Werkstatt und fragst nach dem Meister, besser noch nach Lutz.
Gruss
p.s. Ich hab da gelernt.


----------



## Jockelmatz (29. März 2008)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Moin, hast du auch die neue BSN gelsesen??? Ein geiles Bike top Linienführung und auf Wesentliche beschränkt. Besonders schön in Alu gebürstet



Nee, die BSN hab ich nicht. Ich hab das Bike i. Urlaub in Bayern gefahren und bin begeistert, passt einfach alles.
Bei den Fahrwerken hat sich ganz schön was getan - das Rush geht genauso gut voran wie mein altes Rocky mit 80/65mm Federweg....

Danke an alle für die Tips, werde zuerst mal in Bispingen anfragen (ist nicht weit von mir)

Gruss
Axel


----------



## mucho (30. März 2008)

Meine in Amelinghausen führt Cannondale... ob er das Rush vorrätig hat weiß ich leider nicht...->anfragen


----------

